# what sounds better? Would work best for advertising



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

My haunt is currently called "lurking in the dark". I made a Facebook page called lurkinginthedarkhauntedhouse.....So plan is to have an outside backyard haunt. So technically it's not a "haunted house". This little detail is bugging me haha. Our first year we had a bit of confusion with people walking up to my front door versus walking just a few feet back in my small driveway to the garage and back yard. Should I keep the name lurking in the dark and then have a subtitle like "backyard haunt" or keep it "home haunt" or just say yard haunt? Or do nothing. Maybe Change the name all together and include the words yard/backyard... ie.."terror in the backyard ", " He'll I dunno any advice is appreciated


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a small to medium walk through display in my front yard called Camp SLaughter. My back yard is a larger walk through maze with no proper name. It is not a continuation of the front theme but just more haunted scenes. My facebook page is called Camp SLaughter Haunted Attraction. But I think calling it a yard haunt or a haunted yard would also sound appropriate. I agree, calling mine a haunted house also bothered me. Ha Ha. BTW, I like the name of your haunt.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

yard haunt..haunted maze...haunted yard..
but I agree not to call it a haunted house..


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yard Haunt, and say it proudly.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

What about the term "backyard haunt"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice! I like the whole haunted attraction term.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well you might use something like this where you still can use the main name. I saw the name of Halloweenaholic, how about,

Welcome To
Halloweenaholic's Backyard Haunt
"LURKING IN THE DARK"

Our you could use your last name in place of Halloweenaholic's as well! And of course everything would be centered or however you want it. 
Just a thought.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I dig that. I might use something of that nature


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> I dig that. I might use something of that nature


Thanks, you could also play with it if you decide something like,

Welcome To
Halloweenaholic's

(LOGO)

"LURKING IN THE DARK"
Backyard Haunt

Something of that nature. I mean you do whatever, it's your haunt but I think it would look pretty cool with your logo and of course better graphics and being centered than what is here. :jol:


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

You got any artistic idea's wizard? I'd be game for someone else conjuring me up a logo haha Oh and i cant use halloweenaholic cause my wife is apart of this too. We would use F&J's or just stick with lurking in the dark backyard haunt


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> You got any artistic idea's wizard? I'd be game for someone else conjuring me up a logo haha Oh and i cant use halloweenaholic cause my wife is apart of this too. We would use F&J's or just stick with lurking in the dark backyard haunt


Well I think that by using your last name or F&J's really makes it your own! Like I said before your could use your last name. Also I didn't use the word "Attraction" some people might think that you charge for your haunt, (unless you do) so I tend to stay away from that. But don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with using it. I just think it gives a different feel to what your trying to do. I think using "Haunt" states exactly what your doing! So maybe try using your last name instead of F&J's.

Welcome To
(LAST NAME)

(LOGO)

LURKING IN THE DARK
Backyard Haunt

As far as artistic ideas, well you could look on the web to see if there are any public domain logos which are free for you to use. You may be able to find some really old Halloween one's. But my son is the true artist in the family. He draws really good. I could ask him for some ideas as well. :jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Put yourself in the place of the potential guest. If the haunt's name is too long, or too confusing they won't catch on and may not come to it. Lose the excess luggage, if the added/descriptive parts of the name or title don't help people or make it harder for them to remember then those parts of the name have to go.
So my vote is to stick with just Lurking in the Dark. It gives you a lot of flexibility and it sounds creepy enough to make people come and check it out. Sometimes people write off yard haunts like they do home haunts, as being poorly done and amateurish. You not branding it to start with helps give your haunt a chance to get the crowds out there.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Put yourself in the place of the potential guest. If the haunt's name is too long, or too confusing they won't catch on and may not come to it. Lose the excess luggage, if the added/descriptive parts of the name or title don't help people or maker it harder for them to remember then those parts of the name have to go.
> So my vote is to stick with just Lurking in the Dark. It gives you a lot of flexibility and it sounds creepy enough to make people come and check it out. Sometimes people write off yard haunts like they do home haunts, as being poorly done and amateurish. You not branding it to start with helps give your haunt a chance to get the crowds out there.


Good idea! I know he said he was trying to get rid of using haunted house, because he had people coming to his door instead of going around to the side and going to the back. These are just some ideas I had and he can do whatever he wants. He said he wanted people to know that it was in his backyard. These were just suggestions, and yes I do agree that sometimes a sign can say too much. :jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

He can stick some cardboard up to make the front door look like it's been boarded up, and put a sign there that points to the way around the house and also tells them in text to go around the house. Simple, rustic looking signs often work best for this kind of haunt. If he does the lettering in a UV paint and puts one of those curly energy saving UV bulbs in a near by light fixture it will make it tough for anyone but the blind to miss the message.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good idea fontgeek


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> He can stick some cardboard up to make the front door look like it's been boarded up, and put a sign there that points to the way around the house and also tells them in text to go around the house. Simple, rustic looking signs often work best for this kind of haunt. If he does the lettering in a UV paint and puts one of those curly energy saving UV bulbs in a near by light fixture it will make it tough for anyone but the blind to miss the message.


Great Idea! Using old cardboard to board up front door. I think he should use your idea it will work better for what he is doing. I will take a step back and concede to the "Great One" for now.:jol:


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I think "Home Haunt" sounds good. What's the URL of your facebook page? I'll Like it.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

The URL is http://www.Facebook.com/lurkinginthedarkhauntedhouse See it's the URL that makes it seem to be something it's not but once your on the page you'll notice I changed It to lurking in the dark yard haunt. Anyone think I should change the Facebook URL? Thing that sucks with that is getting friends and others to like the new page lol


----------

